# She's Gonna Pop!



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness, Yoko is driving me nuts! I bet she is well versed in the doe's code of honor! Do you think it'll be soon? She is due on the 8th!

Today on the stand









I got her shaved up









Sides looking sunken in? 









She's wondering why I am taking a picture, and not petting her!









Itching herself on the door, hah 









"Stop ogling at my bum!" 









"And turn the flash off!"









"Mind if I fog up the lens?" 









She did something I've never seen HER do (the boys do it all the time)! She urinated, then smelled it, and did a flehmen response. Huh? I wonder what she smelled in her own pee that made her do that?


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cute pics! My does do that when they are in labor, never any other time...just saying...


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

goat luver 101 said:


> Cute pics! My does do that when they are in labor, never any other time...just saying...


The flehmen response?! Oh my! I was planning on checking her every two hours, but I think I may have to do that more often now tonight! Who needs sleep? I'm not scheduled to work for the next week or so!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Stacykins said:


> The flehmen response?! Oh my! I was planning on checking her every two hours, but I think I may have to do that more often now tonight! Who needs sleep? I'm not scheduled to work for the next week or so!


LOL! Yes, the flehmen response. Many of my does do that when they are in labor, and do it the whole time that they are pushing. Maybe my goats are just weird...lol...but I already knew that
I would check on her often. March 8th isn't far off!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I LOVED the captions..and she is a really nice looking doe..love her shiny coat..


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Last night was not the night! I am keeping a close eye on her. She is out with the other girls again, but I am spying on her with binoculars. She is still kind of pear shaped if you look at her from above. So I assume when her belly drops and she looses that, maybe kids are on the way?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Her belly doesn't appear to have dropped yet. Have you been able to check ligaments? If she was text book I'd say her udder has more time. HOWEVER as I've said before each doe is a little different my girl got more full/tight the night before (24 hrs before). Keep us posted.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I honestly can't feel her ligaments. I felt as all the websites instruct. Maybe when I go out and check her soon I'll feel up my wether's tail area, too, in order to compare. It could be my technique. 

She has been pushing her food around all day and this evening. She'll take a few nibbles, then nose around in it before losing interest totally. She filled up on hay earlier, at least. I offered her some calf manna. Usually she vacuums up that stuff as fast as she can, but she barely touched it. 

Not many other changes, other than that.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds like your gonna have kids soon!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

I would guess that she's close then I know I stop eating before giving birth!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

She must've just been messing with me. Yep, no kids! This morning I offered her a banana, and I couldn't feed it to her fast enough. She then went to eat hay.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, she sure read the "Code"! They do it on purpose- they like to see their humans get all flustered!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a doe that does flehmen all the time. XD


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The wait is torture


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Will tonight be the night? Will it?! Only Yoko knows! 

She has no discharge. But has been doing a lot of stretching and yawning! Seems like she must be moving those kids down and into position!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

We're on day 146 now! My lack of sleep is starting to show :ZZZ:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Yep now is when she'll start being due, now that you are exhausted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya, hang in there.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

The forecast has changed radically in the next 36 hours. It went from dry to 6-9 inches of SNOW, to fall tonight and tomorrow. So I would bet that Yoko is savvy to this storm, and will give birth sometime during it!

This is her as of yesterday evening!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Yes wait for the snow and at night, you watch. Well bundle up . Her udder seems to have really filled in also. Keep us posted.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

From the looks of it, she has a nice udder started


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> From the looks of it, she has a nice udder started


I know! It isn't shiny and tight, but it certainly has grown over the past few days!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Yoko now has some thick, white ropey discharge! Yes! The snow has begun to fall, and Yoko has discharge!

This is exciting! I hope she kids tonight!

I also forgot I had some red raspberry leaf on hand. I should have given it to her before now, but better late than never, eh? I gave her a little bit and she snarfed it up in an instant! No evidence based medicine exists suggesting that red raspberry leaf helps labor, but it can't hurt.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

She is cute. I bet she makes really cute babies.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh goodness I am SO tired. And I told Yoko that too so she'd know!

But between the last check and now, her udder has gotten bigger, tight, and shiny! Continued white discharge through the night (I'd wipe it off each check so I'd know if it was new or not).


----------

